# Kondom Packung Alters gerechte Verpackung 1x



## Dreamcatcher (20 Feb. 2015)

​
Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum
ihr soviel Zeit für das Forum habt


----------



## mary jane (21 Feb. 2015)

Dreamcatcher schrieb:


> ​
> Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum
> ihr soviel Zeit für das Forum habt



soll das heißen, die Macher hier sind doch schon über 30


----------



## comatron (22 Feb. 2015)

Das ist blanke Altersdiskriminierung !:angry:

Wieso gibts keine speziellen ab 60 ?


----------



## wusel (22 Feb. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Das ist blanke Altersdiskriminierung !:angry:
> 
> Wieso gibts keine speziellen ab 60 ?



Ganz einfach !!

Ab 60 wird nicht mehr in Jahren sondern in *cm*. gerechnet


----------

